# After 2 yrs. Natural, I Texturized... *pics*



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 22, 2007)

After being natural for two years, I decided to texturize/relax my hair on 10/18/2007.

I guess a couple of factors led to my decision, the main culprits being: knots and breakage. And as much as I loved shrinkage for two-strand twists, flat twists, braidouts and puffs, I think this was also another factor.

In the end, I made the decision to texturize and I have no regrets. I no longer see any broken hairs on my floor, which has been a major setback for me these past 5 months.

I was pretty scared at first because I know I didn’t want bone straight relaxed hair, so I made sure that I mixed a protein conditioner, some jojoba oil, and castor oil into the ORS relaxer that I used. I really didn’t research what relaxer to use, but the ORS (Organic Root Stimulator) seemed the best choice on that aisle in Target. In the end, I’m happy with my results. I texturized using a method I’ve never really heard anyone use before, but which made sense, and that was to apply the relaxer while my hair was still in twists. I guess you can call it laziness because I didn’t want to take these 3 week old twists down, or I was simply curious to see what might happen, but all in all, I think this method is a keeper. 

I didn’t end up with too many straight ends…maybe 5-8…and my hair pretty much looks the same, minus my ends constantly breaking and the shrinkage…well sort of. Since I was really scared of the chemicals I did a few strand tests and found that a processing time of 5 minutes worked the best. Anything more (as you’ll see in my album) caused too much straightness.

We'll see how my hair fares in the upcoming months...
 
More pics are in my album, and the “how-to” folder is by password request only.

-lovelymissyoli


----------



## natstar (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG lovelymissyoli I love it!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks goooooooood!


Buys relaxer box


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 22, 2007)

Kurlee said:


> Looks goooooooood!
> 
> 
> Buys relaxer box



I saw that lol...


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 22, 2007)

It looks nice!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wonderful! Did you apply the texturizer from root to tip?


----------



## Incredible1ne (Oct 22, 2007)

It looks great.  I'm considering that route myself.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, it is so gawjus!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 22, 2007)

wheezy807 said:


> Wonderful! Did you apply the texturizer from root to tip?



Yes I did, but I tried to put it on my ends last since that is the oldest hair on your head and I know it would process faster.


----------



## Ronda123 (Oct 22, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful!!!  I love your curls...great job!


----------



## Sly (Oct 22, 2007)

Love the result!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 22, 2007)

did u smooth or comb thru? i'm getting tired of my shrinkage and my dryyyyyyyyyyyyyness


----------



## harrison (Oct 22, 2007)

your hair looks great!!! wow!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

*Those curls are so cute!*


----------



## meaganita (Oct 22, 2007)

Very niiiiice.

The results looks so even....


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 22, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 22, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow...just....WOW

Your hair looks amazing. 



lovelymissyoli said:


> I texturized using a method I’ve never really heard anyone use before, but which made sense, and that was to apply the relaxer while my hair was still in twists.



Lovelymissyoli has invented a new way to perm.  

You realize that you are officially a hair board legend.

I am in the presence of greatness.


----------



## Xavier (Oct 22, 2007)

Your curls are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moroni (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow!  Your hair is absolutely breathtaking!  I'll be sure to show your hair pictures to my daughter, when we're making hair decisions.  She has got to see your HAIR!!!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like ringlets... I think it's pretty.


----------



## cmw45 (Oct 22, 2007)

*sighs* Ugh! _*Your hair is gorgeous!*_ I want to texturize for the exact same reasons that you mention in your post...however, I am afraid of it going completely straight at the touch ups...and loosing thickness. *sighs*


----------



## Kookie (Oct 22, 2007)

_*Wow....Looks VERY nice Yoli!!!*_


*Glad to have u back! *


----------



## SmartyPants (Oct 22, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> Yes I did, but I tried to put it on my ends last since that is the oldest hair on your head and I know it would process faster.


 
OMG...  your hair is beautiful.  It makes me want to go natural just so I can tex!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! Your hair is GAWDEOUS So thick too. You made a great decision. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 22, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mochamadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm LOVING the curls!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow!!! Girl your hair looks great.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Oct 22, 2007)

Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## starfish79 (Oct 22, 2007)

cmw45 said:


> *sighs* Ugh! _*Your hair is gorgeous!*_ I want to texturize for the exact same reasons that you mention in your post...however, I am afraid of it going completely straight at the touch ups...and loosing thickness. *sighs*


 
ummmm....exactly what she said!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Oct 22, 2007)

*Your ringlett curls are perfect, just so beautiful.*


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 22, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful texturized! Whoa, it came out soooo nicely.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm impressed, It looks soo fly!!! When you touch-up are you going to put your hair back in twists


----------



## KiSseS03 (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW!

Ok... first of all you were one of my natural inspirations, I'm so jealous of all the styles that you're able to do!

But, your hair stilll looks absolutely beautiful!!!! I wish I had heard of your method a month ago! I went to the salon for a texturizer and ended up texlaxed/relaxed! 

Gorgeous! I'm excited for more pics as the months progress


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you ladies for your compliments! :Blush2:




Kurlee said:


> did u smooth or comb thru? i'm getting tired of my shrinkage and my dryyyyyyyyyyyyyness



I applied it with an applicator brush to the roots and along the rest of the hair, and then my ends last. I also smoothed it with my hands slightly, but I didn't comb it through because my hair was in 3 week old twists.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair is stunning!  You did a fantastic job texturizing your hair.


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 23, 2007)

Oli:  Is your hair wet in these pics?  And, how large were your twists?


----------



## LayneJ (Oct 23, 2007)

KiSseS03 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Ok... *first of all you were one of my natural inspirations*, I'm so jealous of all the styles that you're able to do!
> 
> ...


 
You were one of my natural inspirations too! I loooooooooved your natural hair! All the styles you were able to do, were amazing.

Your texlaxed hair is pretty too. Looks like wet 4a natural hair!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 23, 2007)

Yoli, you hair is GORGEOUS!

Your head of texlaxed hair is the very first one that even put the idea of texlaxing my own hair. I just never even concidered it. I still dont think I can do it b/c of the fear of getting it too strait the first time and then straiting it too strait when its touch up time.

You did an AMAZING job and you are truly an inspiration!

Now gimmie your PW!!!!


----------



## hothair (Oct 23, 2007)

naturallady said:


> Yoli, you hair is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Your head of texlaxed hair is the very first one that even put the idea of texlaxing my own hair. I just never even concidered it. I still dont think I can do it b/c of the fear of getting it too strait the first time and then straiting it too strait when its touch up time.
> 
> ...



:wow: EXACTLY what she said but I have considered texlaxing. So what's the password?!

ETA: Is it just me but it says all the folders are empty?


----------



## Lynnerie (Oct 23, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! Your hair is soooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Oct 23, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty.  Can you do mine, cuz that's exactly how I want mine to come out!?!?!  I'm a 4a too, and mine is just a little more stretched out, but I love yours!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 23, 2007)

hothair said:


> :wow: EXACTLY what she said but I have considered texlaxing. So what's the password?!
> 
> ETA: Is it just me but it says all the folders are empty?


 fro me too thats happening


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG!!! Your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibu4590 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gorgeous hair! Great job!


----------



## mytia (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! Your hair turned out really great, it's very pretty.


----------



## Key (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful!  I luv the curls!!!


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 23, 2007)

gorgeous hair


----------



## Mommy's girls (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a beautiful head of hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## adf23 (Oct 23, 2007)

It turned out beautiful!


----------



## sareca (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG I love it!  :lovedrool: It's like when people with straight hair get curly perms and set the hair on spiral rods. That makes complete sense.  

One question did you comb it or is it still somewhat twisted in the pics? 'Cause it if stays in those little spirals after you comb it I'm SO doing that next texlax!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair turned out BEAUTIFUL!!!  I'm too chicken to try that.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair looks AMAZING! Just beautiful!


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 23, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty.  Can you do mine, cuz that's exactly how I want mine to come out!?!?!  I'm a 4a too, and mine is just a little more stretched out, but I love yours!



thats what i'm saying..lol.
damn can you do mines too???????????and my daughters..lol


----------



## Maynard (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful!

Really.


----------



## wonderstar (Oct 23, 2007)

That's the best texturised head I've ever seen. Those curls are so defined and just b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!Ohhhh maaannnn, now I'm considering it.

Can I have your fotki password please?


----------



## Gryphyn (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Your hair looks gorgeous!!


----------



## zzirvingj (Oct 23, 2007)

It's beautiful.  Congrats on your decision   Your hair is just as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW..

Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## MissJ (Oct 23, 2007)

One of my natural inspirations has texturized.  I've been having the same problems as you, but I'm using braids to solve it now.  Your hair looks gorgeous, and I can't wait to see how it progresses!  

Do you think it will be hard not to overlap?  How often do you plan on re-texturizing?  You seem to have found a great method to keep your curls but just loosen them.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 23, 2007)

ITA with everyone! Beautiful!


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!! That was a very innovative way to texturize.  What are you going to do at touch up time, retwist and do the same thing?


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not understanding how you did it exactly

But it looks perfect.


----------



## Jenaee (Oct 23, 2007)

i love it! can i make an appointment next week


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 23, 2007)

seraphinelle said:


> *I'm not understanding how you did it exactly*
> 
> But it looks perfect.



yes..please more details!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely,
Girl your hair looks lovely, just like your screenname.  I can tell you this, when you were natural, I used to have to back out of your albums b/c those hairstyles you created were OFF DA CHAIN!!! I was tempted to fly out to you to get my hair done,


----------



## seraphinelle (Oct 23, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> yes..please more details!!!!!!!!!


 
I'm just so curious about it, I'm sure you are too sylver, LOL, because your daughter is interested, HAHAH


----------



## curlycraze (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful curls!


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay u siad this is what your hair looked like when you were natural and it was wet???  If so are u sure you are a 4a.  My hair never looked like that wet when I was natural. never ever..no matter what i put in it.  My daughters doesn't either.


----------



## jtsupanova (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair is just BEAUTIFUL! Perfect results


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> One question did you comb it or is it still somewhat twisted in the pics? 'Cause it if stays in those little spirals after you comb it I'm SO doing that next texlax!


 
id like to see that too, im not considering a texlax at all, cause i love my curls. but im curious to know how it turns out once its combed and dried. she may have discouvered a whole new way to texlax hair


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

Wildchild453 said:


> I'm impressed, It looks soo fly!!! When you touch-up are you going to put your hair back in twists



Yes I am! I found something that works...so if it ain't broke...Lol...


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

sunshinelady said:


> Oli:  Is your hair wet in these pics?  And, how large were your twists?



My hair was drying in these pictures. I wet it earlier that morning. 

As for the twists, they were pretty small. If you send me a pw request for the "The Process" folder in my album you can get an accurate picture of how they looked.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

hothair said:


> :wow: EXACTLY what she said but I have considered texlaxing. So what's the password?!
> 
> ETA: Is it just me but it says all the folders are empty?



I've been getting that a lot. You have to be signed into Fotki to see my albums. I changed my settings a while back so that only Fotki members can view and comment on my photos.


----------



## Anancy (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

sareca said:


> OMG I love it!  :lovedrool: It's like when people with straight hair get curly perms and set the hair on spiral rods. That makes complete sense.
> 
> One question did you comb it or is it still somewhat twisted in the pics? 'Cause it if stays in those little spirals after you comb it I'm SO doing that next texlax!



It dries that way with, with tighter coils at the bottom of my hair and much looser ones on top. I don't plan on trying to loosen the bottom half until my hair grows much longer because now it evens out a little more. I did a 2nd big chop back in May so the bottom half is much longer than the layers on top of my hair and the shrinkage works out just fine.

I've been washing n' going everyday since Thursday. I've finger combed my hair and washed it plenty of times and it still stays the same. I haven't detangled my hair with a comb, so I'll see if it stays the same probably sometime next week. 

I'll add completely dry pics later on this evening.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great results!


----------



## angellazette (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Yoli!

It looks goooood!

Now post some more of those pics in here cause my fotki is out of commission and I can't see yours


----------



## dlewis (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful.  Great job.


----------



## sareca (Oct 23, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> I've been washing n' going everyday since Thursday. I've finger combed my hair and washed it plenty of times and it still stays the same. *I haven't detangled my hair with a comb, so I'll see if it stays the same probably sometime next week. *
> 
> I'll add completely dry pics later on this evening.



Okay, thanks!   I can see the headlines now... Spirals aren't just for for perms any more.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 23, 2007)

Your hair looks great! Wonderful results!


----------



## MsKipani (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful curls!


----------



## Britt (Oct 23, 2007)

_I luv it ! _
_The curls look very uniform ._


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Oct 23, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> It dries that way with, with tighter coils at the bottom of my hair and much looser ones on top. I don't plan on trying to loosen the bottom half until my hair grows much longer because now it evens out a little more. I did a 2nd big chop back in May so the bottom half is much longer than the layers on top of my hair and the shrinkage works out just fine.
> 
> I've been washing n' going everyday since Thursday. I've finger combed my hair and washed it plenty of times and it still stays the same. *I haven't detangled my hair with a comb, so I'll see if it stays the same probably sometime next week. *
> 
> I'll add completely dry pics later on this evening.


 

Your hair is very pretty.

I just have one question...if you don't detangle it and untwist it all the way, aren't you afraid that some small amounts of chemicals may not have been rinsed out? (Maybe I'm misunderstanding the whole process.)


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG!  *faints*

Your hair turned out beautifully!


----------



## BillyJay (Oct 23, 2007)

Breathtaking! I love it! If I ever decide to texlax, these are the results I want!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 23, 2007)

Ur hair looks realy good... u did a great job!!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 23, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> Okay u siad this is what your hair looked like when you were natural and it was wet??? If so are u sure you are a 4a. My hair never looked like that wet when I was natural. never ever..no matter what i put in it. My daughters doesn't either.


 
Yeah me neither. I was starting to doubt myself. My Natural hair wet = supa tight fro with ringlet ends -- see siggy.


----------



## shynessqueen (Oct 23, 2007)

You are a TEX dream. WoW


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

DivaStyle said:


> Your hair is very pretty.
> 
> I just have one question...if you don't detangle it and untwist it all the way, aren't you afraid that some small amounts of chemicals may not have been rinsed out? (Maybe I'm misunderstanding the whole process.)



I took the twists out on Saturday and I left neutralizer on my hair after completing each section so the chemicals are gone. Since Saturday I've been washing my hair every morning. I didn't plan on leaving the twists in, I just didn't want to take them all down before I relaxed my hair.  I hope that helps clear things up a little.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Oct 23, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> Okay u siad this is what your hair looked like when you were natural and it was wet???  If so are u sure you are a 4a.  My hair never looked like that wet when I was natural. never ever..no matter what i put in it.  My daughters doesn't either.



When my natural hair is wet it looks like shrunken naps, or shrunken pen springs. I have tons of coils on the ends or the entire strand, so all the relaxer did was elongate whatever I had. Here's a pic of me putting in color and one of my first shake n' go after chopping. (All pictures are of wet hair)

When I first chopped back in '06.... (wet shake n' go)







Putting in color.... (more wet hair)






Shake n' go (no products, no manipulation...just soaking wet...)







I'm still 4a, not 4a/b like I thought. In the end, the relaxer did change my hair by simply smoothing my strands and elongating them. My natural hair never looked exactly like my texturized hair.


----------



## Suerte (Oct 23, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> After being natural for two years, I decided to texturize/relax my hair on 10/18/2007.
> 
> I guess a couple of factors led to my decision, the main culprits being: knots and breakage. And as much as I loved shrinkage for two-strand twists, flat twists, braidouts and puffs, I think this was also another factor.
> 
> ...




Ohhhh my goodness! That is so beautiful. I'm REQUESTING the password like, now cuz I wanna see how you did that!

I think these are the best texturizer results I've ever seen on someone who did them themselves. Excluding Sareca cuz her tex is also really nice but she uses that pricey phyto. This is with store bought stuff. Wow.

ETA....
This puts CURVE salon to shame. Wow.


----------



## betty-boo (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovelmissyoli this is beautiful! It looks absolutely amazing. What an ingenious idea!!! I too would like to know what would happen if you were to comb these out? Would they spring back into place? It is absolutely beautiful! 

ETA: I tried to get into your fotki and I'm also getting the 'this folder is empty' sign. I'm so upset!


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks absolutely amazing


----------



## MzShay (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! I love those curls.


----------



## turnergirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah for you Yoli!!! It looks great. I have been on the fence for quite some time myself so I know the aggravation you felt.


----------



## sunshinelady (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if curls can be reset this way for people who have previously texlaxed?


----------



## blue_flower (Oct 24, 2007)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 24, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> When my natural hair is wet it looks like shrunken naps, or shrunken pen springs. I have tons of coils on the ends or the entire strand, so all the relaxer did was elongate whatever I had. Here's a pic of me putting in color and one of my first shake n' go after chopping. (All pictures are of wet hair)
> 
> When I first chopped back in '06.... (wet shake n' go)
> 
> ...




oh ok..thanks.  Gorgeous in every pic


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm..I wonder if the color loosened your texture at all? I've heard that it does, but I've never dyed my hair so I don't know. When my natural hair got wet it hung UP not down. I probably had alot of 4b hiding in there. Your dry hair looks more similar to mine. Regardless it's beautiful -- I was playing with the idea of transitioning to texlaxed and I'm in my 21st wk post right now - I want to stretch till April. But I'd given up on the texlax dream for the moment to focus on growing long healthy relaxed hair 1st. 


It's like that Usher song " You make my wanna leave the one I'm wit -- start a new relationship with you this is what you do..."


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> Hmm..I wonder if the color loosened your texture at all? I've heard that it does, but I've never dyed my hair so I don't know. *When my natural hair got wet it hung UP not down.* I probably had alot of 4b hiding in there. Your dry hair looks more similar to mine. Regardless it's beautiful -- I was playing with the idea of transitioning to texlaxed and I'm in my 21st wk post right now - I want to stretch till April. But I'd given up on the texlax dream for the moment to focus on growing long healthy relaxed hair 1st.
> 
> 
> It's like that Usher song " You make my wanna leave the one I'm wit -- start a new relationship with you this is what you do..."



mines too!!!


----------



## Kookie (Oct 24, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> *Hmm..I wonder if the color loosened your texture at all?* I've heard that it does, but I've never dyed my hair so I don't know. When my natural hair got wet it hung UP not down. I probably had alot of 4b hiding in there. Your dry hair looks more similar to mine. Regardless it's beautiful -- I was playing with the idea of transitioning to texlaxed and I'm in my 21st wk post right now - I want to stretch till April. But I'd given up on the texlax dream for the moment to focus on growing long healthy relaxed hair 1st.
> 
> 
> It's like that Usher song " You make my wanna leave the one I'm wit -- start a new relationship with you this is what you do..."


 
I actually think it DOES loosen the texture a bit.  
I'm currently growing out my color and taking more and more notice to the hair that grows "naturally" out of my scalp.  As more and more hair grows in....I'll be able to conclude better rsults to this thought.


----------



## BlkRushhin (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow missyoli....you shown me that what I once thought was the impossible is possible 

Is it possible that I too can have your pw to get the details of the process?  THANX!


----------



## lisana (Oct 24, 2007)

your hair looks gorgeous, i have to say  I know you are going to keep up with the dc'ing so you can maintain it and it is going to stay just wonderful


----------



## SNyeema (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't see!! The album says that its empty!! I wanna see I wanna see I wanna see!!!!!


----------



## silvergirl (Oct 24, 2007)

i just saw your dry hair pics, ur right it does look like ur wet hair pics. very pretty texture.


----------



## TaraDyan (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow!!!!!  That is simply beautiful.  It came out so perfect.


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice!!!  That's a great new texturizing technique.


----------



## bellesocialite (Oct 24, 2007)

tishee said:


> wow, it is so gawjus!


Agreeeed! I kind of gasped when I saw the first picture.  It really looks great


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, that's hot! I want to make my hair goal first, then I'll think about copying your idea. Thank you for posting your progress!:notworthy


----------



## darkangel25 (Oct 24, 2007)

Your hair is so beautiful.


----------



## neonbright (Oct 24, 2007)

I love your new look girl.  And if that technique works for you keep it up.


----------



## katote (Oct 24, 2007)

Very pretty!! You did an excellent job.


----------



## shellyb (Oct 28, 2007)

Your hair is SO PURTY.... absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I may try this technique with my next texturizer. When I looked at your natural pictures, your hair seemed to already have that pen spiral texture. Do you think you would have gotten the same spiral results if you didn't leave the twists in? And, what type of protein did you add to the relaxer?​Can you pm me the password to your album?


----------



## foxxymami (Oct 28, 2007)

OHH.MY.GOOD.NESS.SSSSSSSSS 

You have been one of my hair inspirations for the longest and you just SHOT STRAIGHT up to the top of my list!  I think I have a crush on your hair strands :lovedrool:.....okay I'm not crazy, it's just that you have one of the--if not THE--prettiest texturized heads I've ever seen.

Subscribing to this thread so I can remember your technique....I'll probably try this one day in the distant future


----------



## kweenameena (Oct 28, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> OHH.MY.GOOD.NESS.SSSSSSSSS
> 
> You have been one of my hair inspirations for the longest and you just SHOT STRAIGHT up to the top of my list! I think I have a crush on your hair strands :lovedrool:.....okay I'm not crazy, it's just that you have one of the--if not THE--prettiest texturized heads I've ever seen.
> 
> Subscribing to this thread so I can remember your technique....I'll probably try this one day in the distant future


 
I feel the same way!!! Her hair is so beautiful!!!!!! Thanks for bumping this thread up because I hadn't seen it before!!!! Now I know why I can't get in her fotki!


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 28, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> After being natural for two years, I decided to texturize/relax my hair on 10/18/2007.
> 
> I guess a couple of factors led to my decision, the main culprits being: knots and breakage. And as much as I loved shrinkage for two-strand twists, flat twists, braidouts and puffs, I think this was also another factor.
> 
> ...


 

I have to say that I am a bit suprised, but your hair looks BEAUTIFUL and I am so glad that you are really happy with how it came out. It just looks drop dead gorgeaus (sp?) CONGRATS to you!


----------



## SEMO (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice curls.  They're so uniform.  Was your hair the same texture all over before the texturizer?


----------



## LookingandListening (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!  I am thinking about doing a mild texturizer in the next few months.  I have been natural 5 years and although I do not like wearing straight hair frequently,I would like to take some of the poof out.(I have thick/dense 4a/b hair with fine strands)  Since it's grown out,  I can only pull off a bun(getting bored). Can you PM me your password so I can take look at your album?  Again, very pretty!!!


----------



## BeaLady (Oct 31, 2007)

Your hair is simply beautiful.  I've been debating getting a texturizer.  Your hair turned out great.   

It's definately an inspiration.


----------



## plzgrow (Nov 9, 2007)

You are my hair inspiration


----------



## BelindaLuz (Nov 9, 2007)

lovelymissyoli,
I was woundering, could you not have used Just For Me Texture Softener? I did not read all of the responces to your post, so if someone has already asked you this, my appoligeez.


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 9, 2007)

Oli, do you have any pictures post-combing yet?  Did the spirals return?


----------



## Mestiza (Nov 10, 2007)

* Your hair look very pretty!*


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW. Your hair looks amazing.


----------



## Maxhug (Nov 10, 2007)

Your hair is beautiful!  Nice job.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Nov 16, 2007)

BelindaLuz said:


> lovelymissyoli,
> I was woundering, could you not have used Just For Me Texture Softener? I did not read all of the responces to your post, so if someone has already asked you this, my appoligeez.



I'm sorry to respond so late. I didn't see this message. I used ORS (Organic Root Stimulator) relaxer which comes in the box/kit you can buy at places such as Target or Wal-Mart.

I wouldn't purchase the JFM Texture Softener simply because of some of the ignorant comments I've heard/read from the mom who's a spokes person for this product. 




sunshinelady said:


> Oli, do you have any pictures post-combing yet?  Did the spirals return?



My spirals are still there. There are a few pictures in my album of my wash n' go puff. When I get the chance I'll upload more.




shellyb said:


> Your hair is SO PURTY.... absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I may try this technique with my next texturizer. When I looked at your natural pictures, your hair seemed to already have that pen spiral texture. Do you think you would have gotten the same spiral results if you didn't leave the twists in? And, what type of protein did you add to the relaxer?​Can you pm me the password to your album?



Thank you for your compliments. To answer your question, I do believe I would have gotten the same results IF and only IF I took the time to process very small sections at a time. If you look at my 'The Process' album, my strand test came out in spirals as well, but you have to take into consideration that it was only a half an inch in diameter so imagine trying to do that to my entire head. It would take forever! 

As for the protein conditioner, it was Pantene Pro-V's Intense Curl Hydrating Mask. ...Now that I look @ the ingredients, I think this just may be a deep treatment and not a protein conditioner. Oh well...it works great and smells heavenly!

BTW, I can't send you a PM for the password because your settings are blocking anyone who isn't your buddy. Simply send me a pm and I'll respond.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> After being natural for two years, I decided to texturize/relax my hair on 10/18/2007.
> 
> I guess a couple of factors led to my decision, the main culprits being: knots and breakage. And as much as I loved shrinkage for two-strand twists, flat twists, braidouts and puffs, I think this was also another factor.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks too cute!!!!


----------



## LadyZini (Nov 16, 2007)

Your hair looks lovely


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 16, 2007)

your hair looks beautiful


----------



## shellyb (Nov 21, 2007)

lovelymissyoli said:


> Thank you for your compliments. To answer your question, I do believe I would have gotten the same results IF and only IF I took the time to process very small sections at a time. If you look at my 'The Process' album, my strand test came out in spirals as well, but you have to take into consideration that it was only a half an inch in diameter so imagine trying to do that to my entire head. It would take forever!
> 
> As for the protein conditioner, it was Pantene Pro-V's Intense Curl Hydrating Mask. ...Now that I look @ the ingredients, I think this just may be a deep treatment and not a protein conditioner. Oh well...it works great and smells heavenly!
> 
> Such a creative technique....you are so inspiring! I will def try this with the Pantene conditioner for my next texlax.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 21, 2007)

Your hair looks lovely.


----------



## Softresses (Nov 21, 2007)

Your hair is so beautiful,  I love the texture,  I too texlax my hair in twists.  Except I do large ones and I only do the new growth.

Keep up the good work.  Your hair looks amazing.


Softresses


----------



## tottzu (Nov 23, 2007)

You hair looks Fabulous! ​


----------



## deeshortesthair (Nov 26, 2007)

BelindaLuz said:


> lovelymissyoli,
> I was woundering, could you not have used Just For Me Texture Softener? I did not read all of the responces to your post, so if someone has already asked you this, my appoligeez.


this product does not agree with everyone's hair mixing down your product might work better .. i have started from scratch after using this product my hair literally fell out. your hair looks great though.


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

*OMG your hair is so gorgeous!!!.  I love it.  I am glad that you didn't go bone straight.  your texture is lovely.  Good job*


----------



## Blackrican (Nov 26, 2007)

I think your hair looks great. You are the only one that has to do your hair, so ultimately, you did what was best for you. Plus, you kept it textured, which is still a tribute to ethnic women around the world.


----------



## thesweetone (Nov 26, 2007)

If I could be guaranteed to get those same results if I texturized my hair, I would cut off my relaxed hair and go natural this instant!  Your hair is so beautiful!  I really love the color that you put in.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kacie (Feb 23, 2008)

BUMP

Has anyone tried else tried texturizing natural hair using this twist method? 
TIA

Lovely, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Feb 23, 2008)

lovelymissyoli said:


> After being natural for two years, I decided to texturize/relax my hair on 10/18/2007.
> 
> I guess a couple of factors led to my decision, the main culprits being: knots and breakage. And as much as I loved shrinkage for two-strand twists, flat twists, braidouts and puffs, I think this was also another factor.
> 
> ...


 

Wow! That's impressive!

Your hair really looks nice and healthy!


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 23, 2008)

looks wonderful, i'm loving the curls


----------



## Kacie (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMPING for the Monday morning rush .......Anyone else try this method yet?


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 29, 2008)

natstar said:


> OMG lovelymissyoli I love it!



 THAT is what I want!! Beautiful!!

Can't stop staring saves photos to desktop as wallpaper...


----------



## PittiPat (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow....sure is purty!!


----------



## rsmith (Mar 4, 2009)

toooooooo pretty


----------



## *C00KIE* (Mar 4, 2009)

Ugggh. I have been trying to find someone who has done this method. No responses I even started a thread yesterday http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=344411&highlight=texlax+hair... nothing. I PMed her, no response... WELL here is another BUMP ... anyone...


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 4, 2009)

*C00KIE* said:


> Ugggh. I have been trying to find someone who has done this method. No responses I even started a thread yesterday http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=344411&highlight=texlax+hair... nothing. I PMed her, no response... WELL here is another BUMP ... anyone...



She isn't on the board right now.


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## shirrelle (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow look really, really good. I think I'm going to try it. Can you send me password for your photos....


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 7, 2010)

lovelymissyoli  
Member 

Send Message  User Lists  *Last Activity: 03-10-2009 01:16 AM *


----------

